# Diabetes type 2--bones may be key!?!



## Tad (Aug 13, 2007)

Really interesting discovery, I think--bones seem to secrete a hormone which affects both insulin resistance and insulin production. Read the article here:

http://www.cbc.ca/health/story/2007/08/10/bones-insulin.html

Which does not explain the rise in type 2 diabetes rates at all. But it may open new treatment options, and may also create new research paths as to root cause of type 2 diabetes--could there be environmental factors impacting this pathway?

Regards;

-Ed


----------

